# Flounder



## TAILCHASER76 (Sep 10, 2013)

Are the flounder moving yet?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

they aren't going to get moving good till the season is closed


----------



## Watson82 (8 mo ago)

ha! sounds right. I went 2 weeks ago, hard fishing. ended up only catching 1 undersized.


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

I was after them Thursday last week. They were in drain mouths and ditches like they should be. I caught 3 and missed that many using small clear paddle tails. It should only get better but they're catchable now.


----------



## Gholds727 (9 mo ago)

The last 2 weekends has been consistent. I haven't even been necessarily targeting them. My wife caught more flounder than me each weekend cuz she loves fishing for them while i'm trying for trout. She's got the touch for it, I'm way too impatient


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have been seeing commercial flounder boats hitting Xmas bay hard over the past 2 weeks … something has them going back


----------



## Gonefishingagain79 (10 mo ago)

This front will help. it should pickup later this week.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Gonefishingagain79 said:


> This front will help. it should pickup later this week.


It will help but it's not enough to get them going yet


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Shortening of the daylight hours, the changes in tidal flows, and the moon cycles have already signaled the seasonal transition to the fish. The first cold front is merely the human noticed signal which correlates with this annual migration. It’s almost guaranteed that the mature and wiser flounder have already started to move.


----------



## jstanley (3 mo ago)

Big flounder are still in the rivers. Maybe a few, but not the big rush of flounder.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm going in the am. We'll see. You only got 13 days till "no take November" and part of December.


----------



## FishNFul (Apr 27, 2010)

keep us posted


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

I caught some nice ones weekend before last and got skunked this past weekend. I was wading the S. Shore of West bay. So it's hit or miss. Will keep plugging away this weekend.though. You can't catch em from the couch.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I went to the Brazos and slow rolled plastics to no avail. The bulls are running was half tempted to put on mullet but I was one track minded for the flatfish on plastics. Fished hard for a solid skunk. 
Must be the lure choice. lol


----------



## jstanley (3 mo ago)

Get you some curly tail gulps.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

5” FishBites Fight Club


----------



## Kenny Love (3 mo ago)

Contrast, action, and scent will all help to get their attention. Anything you can add to to the hook just helps with the scent.


----------



## Scurtu Jean (4 mo ago)

i a


jstanley said:


> Get you some curly tail gulps.


I agree,the gulp are betterr to catch more flounder !!!!


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Not sure if they are moving or just here but it is the best year in many. Been easy limits the last several trips


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

habanerojooz said:


> Shortening of the daylight hours, the changes in tidal flows, and the moon cycles have already signaled the seasonal transition to the fish. The first cold front is merely the human noticed signal which correlates with this annual migration. It’s almost guaranteed that the mature and wiser flounder have already started to move.


You got it right! Now does anyone know when they return to the bay systems, month and time of Month? November and December can be great, but the return is my best time.


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

If the return is your best time you know the answer to you question


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The little guys were out in force yesterday. Two friends and I went and after shopping around for a while we settled on an old standby spot and it was every cast. If you missed the fist two, no worry you still had two more chances on the way in. Or just let sit there and twitch it. Most were small males, we weeded through and picked up 12 keepers two redfish a drum and a nice big ole croaker.
December is usually the month for the saddle blankets for me. There seems to be a a whole lot more flounder this year than two years ago!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Went last week, never caught so many little ones this late in the year. 1 keeper for about 10-15 fish


----------



## floundertrouble (3 mo ago)

Drundel said:


> Went last week, never caught so many little ones this late in the year. 1 keeper for about 10-15 fish


it's been like that over here in MS. for over a month


----------



## rocketguy (Oct 29, 2011)

Two buddies and I fished on 10/21 and caught somewhere between 50 and 60 flounder over the course of 4 hours. Only 7 keepers with too many to count at 14.5 inches.


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Lots of smaller keepers down here. No big fish at all for me. Limits 9 trips in a row and nothing over 4#. Where are they????


----------



## POC Fisherman (Jan 14, 2019)

The reason for the large amount of small flounders is there was a good spawn last year because of the freeze of 2021. The temperature dropped enough during the prime spawning season for the flounder to mature.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I think the closings in November in recent years, while not popular with some folks, have also had an impact on more of the brood stock able to get out to spawn. But I agree the freeze was a major positive impactor. It harmed some other species but really helped the flatties.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

......if they can make it past all the overpopulation of red snapper.


----------



## drewpolk (Jun 27, 2021)

Picudo Azul said:


> If the return is your best time you know the answer to you question


Must be fishing somewhere other than LA. and or Texas since November the Flounder Season is closed1


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

^^^^10-4 on flounder season. The return we’re discussing is late winter,,,,early spring. Not November but can always use a reminder. Thanks


----------



## jstanley (3 mo ago)

The big gals will be moving now!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Just depends on where you fish for them... I've caught them all year. These next two weeks will be the best for bigger fish.. with some chance at catching a big one through Christmas.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I learned my rod/reel flounder chops in Port A. I would fish the surf wading and when I came in for lunch I would head to Woody's boat basin, and clean my catch at the cleaning table there.
After watching an older fellow who rode a bicycle to the basin,( heck he was probably 50 lol! But I was in my 20s), using a small ruby red worm about 5" long on a jig head he would catch a lot of flounder pitching it up between the hulls of the two big offshore boats and working it back. The Scat Cat and Wharf Cat were the boats. 
I struck a conversation with him and he showed me his set up and how to fish it. And discussed with me how flounder attack and ambush their prey, when you picture what that looks like you learn where they like to lay up. And how to present a lure to them.
It's different than the fall migration fishing, but once learned you can catch them in every month , but January and February are sometimes a bust when it seems they all head out to spawn.
Working it between the hulls was a good one, but hugging the bulkhead and working each piling, and any break in the bulkhead, rock, or rise would get some nice flounder as long as you knew what the hit could feel like and you reacted in time.
After that I found flounder in any flounder looking spot like those described in many different bodies of water.
I never got serious about them on the return until May, but would be ready if they they showed earlier, sometimes there is a good spring return run, though usually brief.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

A few flounder feeding videos











Flounder sitting below trout that get spooked


----------

